# Anyone interested in a meet-up this summer?



## Runestonez (Apr 19, 2010)

I live in the Guelph area and was wondering if there are any RO people who would be interested in a BBQ and meet up this summer sometime?:biggrin:
I was thinking around the end of June, beginning of July...before too many people start to head off on vacation...and before I have to do anymore OREO related functions! lol 

Danielle


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 20, 2010)

Where's this Guelph area you speak of ? 
XD


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL
I like to tell people it is close enough to Toronto to be too close and far enough away they still think we are an agricultural community! :biggrin2:Civilized enough to have TWO exits on the 401...but still considered the boonies!:biggrin:

When I first joined OREO they were so happy they had a new member who lived in the country and had access to hay and apple sticks! lol When I actually had to go out of town to find them!:biggrin:

I thought I would offer the oppurtunity to any RO members who might be interested...it also gives anyone in the general area the chance to pick up bunn safe toys or litterboxes while they are here as well!

If we couldn't get enough people from RO I could always invite the OREO members who might be interested and make it a party! :biggrin2: LOL

Danielle


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah, i'm in Ottawa so thats kinda far.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 20, 2010)

It's never too far for bunns!:biggrin2:
(unless you don't have a drivers license...then yes, walking would def be sucky!) :biggrin2: LOL


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol I'll have my G1 by this summer, so even then I can't drive on the highway


----------



## Flag (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in the ottawa area as well..actually about an hour AWAY from ottawa and in the other direction from Guelph so thats kind of far for myself as well!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in of course. 

Anything to see all those Cuties you have. Nice Blog BTW, about time).:whistlingssd::great::tonguewiggle:big wink:

Susan


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes yes yes...:stikpoke
You guilted me into redoing my Blog...now lets see how long it takes for me to fall behind--again! LOL :biggrin2:

Dani


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in  My mom's fiance works in Guelph.  I'm excited now


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 23, 2010)

I will probably be going to Toronto around that time as we are taking the kids to the zoo and to see my brother in law. So if it around the right time maybe I could go too.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 23, 2010)

Where do you guys meet, lol. 
Tim Hortons?


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope!:biggrin:Although there is a Timmies around the corner!
I am offering up our house for a BBQ and rabbit smoozing party! :biggrin:
Anyone who is interested please discuss amongst yourselves what date is best for all of you...majority rules...I will make sure I am available! LOL :biggrin2:

Let me know the date you guysdecide on...in the meantime I will begin a menu...if there are any dietary concernsor requests please let me know and I will make sure we have meal options available for all!:biggrin2:

I will have my MIL helping out with the food so there will most likely be a fair bit of Italian cooking offered up! She is a menace to my diet! 
Corn on the cob...perhaps...my rabbit fanatic of a neighbour is offering to make sweets and desserts for us...(she is almost as bad as MIL!) My honey lemon shrimps...hamburgers of course, hotdogs (BIG hotdogs!), pasta...one thing my MIL and I do very well is food! No one will go hungry! :biggrin2:

Danielle:biggrin:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 10, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi, and tell you guys how much I'd love to come to a meet-up this summer. 

Danielle, I think it would be really awesome if it was with both OREO and RO members. I'd love to meet some rabbity folk here in our province. 

I can be available on most weekends throughout, with the exception of the June 27th weekend. LMK!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 13, 2010)

*Infiltrating the Canadian borders...*
I heard someone say Tim Hortons. I loooove their coffee. It's not even cool how much I love their coffee. They have Tim Horton here but they did something to it -- It's NOT the same thing!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2010)

All the more reason you should drive up here, Helen! 
(You're all the more welcome if you bring some Krispy Kremes, though )


----------



## kirbyultra (May 14, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> All the more reason you should drive up here, Helen!
> (You're all the more welcome if you bring some Krispy Kremes, though )


LOL - the only thing worth bringing from the states is some Krispy Kreme :biggrin:
Toronto SURE would be a long drive! I do fly up there from time to time with my husband. We hit up the Markham area for some serious Chinese eats usually :wink


----------



## Runestonez (May 16, 2010)

OK...
For anyone (Ontarians or otherwise) who is interested in meeting up this summer...since no one has voiced a date...I vote for June 26th...it is the last Saturday in June.
I am suggesting we meet up around noon or thereabouts...this allows the people who have further to drive to be able to drive home at a decent hour!
I am open to any suggestions!
*So speak up and be heard!:coolness:*

Does this work for everyone?
RSVP asap...please!:biggrin:

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez (May 16, 2010)

Darn it Autumn...:grumpy
See this is what happens when I post without reading up first!

No Krispy Kremes for you!

OK...next date?

Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 16, 2010)

I'm trouble, sorry 

August is really good for me (31-1 aug is ok too). June is a bust. July works for 3-4, and for 10-11... the other weekends are likely taken up.

Not that we need to work around me, eh?
I will try hard to make it happen


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 19, 2010)

So far any weekend is good for me.

Susan 

*NO MUSHROOMS PLEASE*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 24, 2010)

As in, no hallucinogens, or no mushrooms on your steak?

I iz confused??


----------



## kirbyultra (May 25, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> As in, no hallucinogens, or no mushrooms on your steak?
> 
> I iz confused??


:rofl::surrender Confused also!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 26, 2010)

No Mushrooms I'm allergic.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2010)

Ah!


Anybody have any peanut allergies or shellfish, or?
(Good idea to mention allergies, Susan!)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2010)

Bump (?)


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

For safety reasons, I would highly recommend meeting at a public place rather than a private residence. As much as we would like to trust people, you may end up being a victim of theft after inviting strangers to your home.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 5, 2010)

Very true, Pam... Food for thought, for sure!


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Pam 

Hubby and I discussed this in the beginning before we offered the house for the get together...we are not worried.

Has anyone got a better date?
I founda lady that makes awesome themed cakes and I want to order one for us! Hehe
Can you guess what I want it to look like? :biggrin:

So far there don't seem to be too many confirmed RO attendee's...
I guess its up to you Susan to helpeat up all the leftovers! lol
I ordered2 mini mazes from Binky Bunny too so we can have a draw the day of the get together for those!
I have grab bags planned, food ( with no mushrooms!) and some of the OREO people are interested in attending too! 

I have been busy lately with bunny issues and such so I haven't been posting much lately, but I am still lurking! 
So this thing is definately "on"...still have to suss out who, when and what time!

Hopefully I will have set my problem bunny children "free" (cottontails...don't freak out!lol):biggrin:by then...so I will have more time to myself!
I spent the other night out in the HUGE thunderstorm outside with an umbrella...Tony swore I would do it...<sigh> and yes I did...ran out with an umbrella to make sure they were OK...yes...holding it over their enclosure...then last night I was outside, in the rain, again, with a broom chasing the racoons...hubby has been laughing his butt off for at least two days now...and to make things better...now I have a slight cold! :rollseyes
Grrr...I hate when I prove him right! lol 

Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 6, 2010)

Can we circle a date yet


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 7, 2010)

I am now booked for October 2 & 3- Critters Gone Country
August 14th & 15th-Peterborough Exhibition

Quick quick...we gotta pick a date!:biggrin:

Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 8, 2010)

July 24?

(Just throwing it out there...)


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry just got booked for July 23rd and 24th this morning!
And it is now August 12, 13, 14 and 15th as well as October 2nd and 3rd.

This is whenI start getting contacts for Fall fairs and things for OREO.

What about July 17th or 31st?

Danielle


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 9, 2010)

I vote sometime in August, I will be gone for most of July


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 9, 2010)

I like 31. 
Hey, ask your OREO peeps too. If they are more organized than us lot (which I bet they are), go with their date.
Whatever works best for you :hug:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree, the 31st would be great  !


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 14, 2010)

It is official!
The date will be July 31st!:biggrin2:

Mark it on your calendars!

Anyone who is attending RSVP asap so I can send out directions and take numbers so I can get foods and snackies! :biggrin2:

Danielle


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 27, 2010)

So far there are 7 confirmed RSVP's!
Nine if you count Tony and I!:biggrin2:

I will be sending out reminderPM'sand directions to all RSVP's about 2 weeks before the bunny soiree!:yahoo:arty0002::weee:

If you are attending and want directions sooner PM me and I will pass them along!
Guelph has decided to do 5 years worth of road construction in one year (gov't funding etc etc)so I will pass on the best directions to get you here as fast and hassle free as possible! Thankfully they are almost done on our end of town! Sheesh!:rollseyes

Danielle


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2010)

Did you gals get together??


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 1, 2010)

The get together is scheduled for July 31st!:biggrin2:

Cross your fingers for no rain!ray:



Danielle


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 19, 2010)

MEETUP COUNTDOWN!!!!!

WOOT!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 27, 2010)

4!


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 28, 2010)

3!

ullhair::sweep


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 28, 2010)

:toast:arty0002::weee::clapping:inkbouce:inkelepht::thankyou:

:dancingorig::tantrum::group2::lurker:group:

:bump:trio:juggle:Canada small::Canada small::Canada small::running bunny:rabbithop

:happyrabbit::runningrabbit::energizerbunny::headflick::apollo:arty:arty:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2010)

2!!

Get out the shop vac 

WOOOHOOO!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2010)

[align=center]1!
[/align][align=center]:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2010)

[align=center]*YEAH!*[/align]

[align=left]*Hey Autumn looking forward to meeting you tomorrow.*[/align]

[align=left]*Susaninkelepht:inkelepht::running bunny:bunny18:bunny18:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop*[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 30, 2010)

SO stoked to meet you, Susan! :hug:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Report!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 31, 2010)

Report!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Autumn...
Nothing like kicking a chiquaqua and snorting like ducks to finish off the evening huh!

LMAO
:biggrin2:Yipp yipp!
Oh..my poor cheeks HURT! :biggrin:

Dani


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 1, 2010)

What-EVER, Dani! I don't know anything about the barrage of wildlife teeming around your front door, or the old dude soliciting Tony :shock:...

My stomach hurts from laughing (and a little of the blue koolaid thrown in )this morning  

Will post some AWESOME pics when I get home

For your viewing pleasure: 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/yypI7aKGhd0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

:coolness:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG I had such a great time yesterday. You should see the spread Dani and her wonderful hubby put on. Autumn made the most delicious drinks, too bad i couldn't drink too much as i was driving home. And her sweetie is really nice.

And her yard is to die for.Dani really is a great gardener. I'm so jealous.I did not see one weed, unlike my garden.

We must do this again next year and maybe more people will come. We really are normal people, nothing scarey about any of us.:biggrin:

Susan

ps

All the bunnies were so darn cute too. And the baby squirrels are adorable.


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 2, 2010)

Who are you kidding Susan!?
We are the scariest rabbit people ever!:biggrin2: (I lie!) LOL

Marni sent us her pics from the get together...which is good because our pics turned out horrible...time to lobby for a better camera!

Here is a pic of the sign I put out so no one could miss the house!
It started to rain at the end...which is why the bunny head is upside down! lol





The front of the house!





Heading to the back Deck...and the nom noms!





Tony BBQing!





Autumn in her snazzy dress helping us stuff the food all onto one table! Notice my ever so clever dustpan of bunny poops! he he! Also in the bottom right...I'm not sure what to call it...but to coin a phrase...a salmon coloured jello abortion! It tasted awesome though! LOL  Even though you can't see it...Autumns bunny bow coordinated perfectly with her belt and sexy red satin sandals! lol  Cha ching!



\






Marie, Autumn and Nate!





Dani and Susan babysitting the squirrels! You will notice my peice of cake has an eyeball...a little disturbing! lol





Marni, Sue and Susan!





Our Awesome Bunny Cake!





The cake was so beautiful none of us wanted to cut it...Nate and Tony really didn't have that issue!





And just to throw in a random pic...our pond! lol 





Everyone relaxing on the deck!




















Even though the day was cloudy...the rain mostly held off till the very end! It was a great day! It was so nice to be able to get everyone together! A great group of people! We definately have to do it again next year! :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are my snaps from the party 

Cozy sitting area: 





Dani's beautiful bunny fountain!





Tony and Dani made enough food to feed Napoleon's Army!





Revellers cramming their faces full of delish food.





One of the youngest guests came out for their feed...





Cakefied Darwin: 





Tony dispatching of Darwin's graven image, Old-Testament style: 





Sue is horrified by Dani's slice o Darwin:





The GORGEOUS, GENEROUS pile of party favours!!! Thank you so much, Dani & Tony!





My bunnies got these fab party favours  They are busy massacring their new toys right now:biggrin2:





Thank you, thank you, thank you, Dani and Tony, for opening your home to us! We had an absolute blast  Can't wait to do this again soon!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow you ladies and gents had an awesome looking party! I am so jealous! That cake looks phenomenal! Where did you get it, or who made it!?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2010)

I should have used some air miles!! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Runestonez (Aug 3, 2010)

The cake was made by KandyCakes...she is on Facebook...has lots of pics of her themed cakes! We sent her pics of our boy Darwin and she made up the cake for us! Right down to the tips of his ears that tip up at the end! :biggrin:

She does an amazing job...anyone in the Golden Triangle in Ontario should def check her out! The pics don't really do the colours justice! It was beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2010)

Helen we could put one together, we aren't that far apart!


----------



## Nela (Aug 4, 2010)

:shock: 

I am so jealous! Lol! You guys look like you had a blast!!! :biggrin2: So nice of you to get together. It must be so awesome to meet people in person like that. Hehehe. :biggrin2:


----------



## Arlette (Aug 5, 2010)

So, what happened?? Did you meet up? Was there a bunny cake? Did everyone survive this meeting of strangers?? I just HAVE to know the end of the story!!! Wish I could have come too


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Helen we could put one together, we aren't that far apart!


:O Yeah, we should gather up the NY, NJ, CT members, and whoever else is willing to drive!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2010)

Arlette we had so much fun. Great food, drink and company.

It`s too bad you live so far away, it would be great to meet you.

We must do it again next year for sure.

Susan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 7, 2010)

No deaths or maimings, Arlette.

It was absolutely fab! I had a blast - Nate and I are still talking about it. arty:
Delightful hosts, interesting guests, adorable buns.
I agree we need to do this again; with even MORE bunny people :biggrin:... could turn it into a province-wide expedition, going to other people's houses when Dani decides to toss us out .


----------



## tyebran (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm from Lansdowne (very Rural) and about 3 1/2 hours east of Toronto. I may be interested in getting together with a group of bunny lovers this summer. Please keep me posted


----------

